
Ford to use lasers instead of spark plugs to ignite and burn fuel - mixmax
http://www.carthusiast.com/ford-to-use-lasers-instead-of-spark-plugs-to-ignite-and-burn-fuel-504.html
======
knieveltech
Cool idea. Downside: one more routine maintenance task that can no longer
reasonably be performed by your average car owner.

~~~
jrockway
If you want a vehicle you can maintain yourself, get a bike.

~~~
eru
Like the flevoracer
([http://members.chello.nl/d.diederik/recumbent/flevoracer/pla...](http://members.chello.nl/d.diederik/recumbent/flevoracer/plans/index.htm))
or a unicycle. They are easy to understand.

~~~
warfangle
I've been thinking about this grand invention for quite a while. Imagine it: a
man-powered vehicle like the unicycle, but with two wheels. I think I'll call
it a double-unicycle, but it's not quite as catchy as I want it to be. I'm
still stuck on how to transport the kinetic energy of the pedals to both
wheels, though - I'm thinking some sort of double chain system, where the
pedals drive both unicycles. Seat placement could, perhaps, be problematic as
well...

~~~
eru
Why add redundancy to an elegant design?

------
DanielStraight
I may take downvotes for this... but was that even written by an English
speaker?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
The article has an odd cadence to it, doesn't it?

~~~
DanielStraight
The actual story is much better:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/5803066/Cars-to-
be-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/5803066/Cars-to-be-started-
by-lasers-instead-of-spark-plugs.html)

I wonder if the summary was created automatically.

------
DTrejo
I wonder if this will be better than Pulstar, probably.
(<http://www.pulstar.com/>)

